# Best way to beef up front end??



## 04f350powerv-xt (Nov 24, 2007)

Whats the best way to beef up my front end on my 2004 f350 6.0L diesel? After 1 year of clearing I have $2000 worth of repairs to do to the front end. Replace drag link ends and center wheel, replace both side ball joints, replace right side hub lock (not diengaging fully), and repair left front axle shaft assembly (loose in hub). I want to fix this once and once only but don't want to drop tonnes of money into it. What can you recomend? I run a heavy plow Boss power v-xt 9.2". I guess the weight of the plow along with the heavy wesportdiesel motor is to much for the ol-ford.


----------



## erkoehler (Sep 25, 2008)

Timbrens..........


----------



## nickv13412 (Nov 9, 2006)

might have more luck getting answers if you post this in the ford section, timbrens are good, if you have a leaf sprung front end add a leafs can help, if its coil sprung, heavier duty coils will help


----------



## ducatirider944 (Feb 25, 2008)

Your 04' should be leaf springs or at least mine is. I was in the same boat as you. I added a leaf and things seam to be better. Have a suspension shop cut some leafs that span your whole leaf, Mine cost me $160 with new u-bolts, and took me about an hour to add.


----------



## nickv13412 (Nov 9, 2006)

ducatirider944;610802 said:


> Your 04' should be leaf springs or at least mine is. I was in the same boat as you. I added a leaf and things seam to be better. Have a suspension shop cut some leafs that span your whole leaf, Mine cost me $160 with new u-bolts, and took me about an hour to add.


04s were split i believe, earlier 04's were leaf sprung, later 04s were coil sprung.


----------



## lieutlamson (Dec 4, 2006)

When you have the balljoints done have the place install the Moog brand ones which you can grease. They last a lot longer than the factory ones will. I know a lot of Fords with hub problems and drag links. Once replaced they should last for a while. Plowing no matter what truck you drive shortens the life of every component. 

So you run any weight in the back? Adding a little more weight could help some weight/stress off the front. Timbrens will help with spring sag, but spring sag isnt wearing out ball joints etc.


----------



## ford6.9 (Aug 17, 2006)

Its a cost of the game. Ford ball joints are a joke. Every year I have to work on front end issues. And the heavy plow doesnt help at all. I have a 9.2 and Love it in the open areas but when it comes to tight stuff as well as the yearly repairs I often question if its worth it.


----------



## Eyesell (Nov 7, 2003)

Man, now you guys have me wondering, I just got a 8-2 V and hope I don't run into the same problems :crying:


----------



## kc2006 (Oct 16, 2005)

Moog for your suspension parts, they're pricey but as said above very much worth it. And also as said above either add a leaf or you could even go air bags in you have coil springs. 

As for hubs, either ditch the factory ones or be ready to keep spending on them. If they're the junk factory vaccuum ones i wouldn't even waste the time. I got rid of them as soon as i got my new truck and put warns on. And while your in there, put new wheel joints on, good spicer ones, non greasable is actually better with u joints because they're stronger.


----------



## jkiser96 (Sep 19, 2006)

I have plowed with my 06' F-350 for 3 years now with an 8'2" V & have had to do nothing toe the front end. I did orderthe truck with the plow prep so it would have the heavier springs. I don't know if it makes a difference but mine is a regular cab so I don't have the extra length & weight.


----------



## Grampa Plow (Sep 1, 2008)

Do I dare? Aw hell....sell the ford and buy a Chevy! I've been running a 95 Chevy 3/4 with a 8 Ft. Western Pro since new with 2.5 tons with spreader on the back and not a lick of problems.


----------



## Lynden-Jeff (May 21, 2006)

04f350powerv-xt;610766 said:


> Whats the best way to beef up my front end on my 2004 f350 6.0L diesel? After 1 year of clearing I have $2000 worth of repairs to do to the front end. Replace drag link ends and center wheel, replace both side ball joints, replace right side hub lock (not diengaging fully), and repair left front axle shaft assembly (loose in hub). I want to fix this once and once only but don't want to drop tonnes of money into it. What can you recomend? I run a heavy plow Boss power v-xt 9.2". I guess the weight of the plow along with the heavy wesportdiesel motor is to much for the ol-ford.


Do it right the first time!

http://www.fsip.com/riderite/










I have a 6.0L F250 with a set of these bad boys ready to go in, to support the 1025lb snoway revolution. As for hubs throw a set of WARN hubs in and you should have no problems.

http://www.warn.com

Cheers
Jeff


----------



## 04f350powerv-xt (Nov 24, 2007)

Thanks for the replies, what is everyone's opinion on timbrens? How well do they actually work? Do they actually strenthen the front end or do they just reduce sag? 

Also does anyone have a truck with shift on the fly 4x4? That is what I have and I can only shift into 4x4 when the truck is travelling 8-88 km/h. Sometimes when I park the truck I forget to put it in 4x4 then when I come out I'm stuck and have to put it in 4x4 and spin till it "slams" in. Or when travelling from site to site and the roads are clear I drive in 2x4 then start plowing and forget to put it in 4x4 and then get stuck again. That being said I never had weight in the back of the truck and this year will have a slide in salter in the back. So I might be able to start moving without 4x4, but the storms here can get nasty with deep drifts that usually end up right behind my truck. I know the best thing would be to remember to put it in 4x4 before I need it but what can i do when I've had a brain fart.... any sugestions?


----------



## Eyesell (Nov 7, 2003)

04f350powerv-xt;611858 said:


> Thanks for the replies, what is everyone's opinion on timbrens? How well do they actually work? Do they actually strenthen the front end or do they just reduce sag?
> 
> Sometimes when I park the truck I forget to put it in 4x4 then when I come out I'm stuck and have to put it in 4x4 and spin till it "slams" in.


I put Timbrens on my 2005 F250 Crew Cab 6' and all they seem to do is reduce sag, so your correct there.

My current 2007 F350 Crew 8' is a "shift on the fly" type just like yours, the 4 x 4 is vacuum controlled, if your stuck and your truck is in 2 wheel drive then you must manually "lock" your hubs, if you don't that is when it slams into 4 x 4. Reason is the vacuum system relies on the vehicle moving, all 4 tires to engage. The vacuum system is reliable, I have not had any issues on all 3 of my Superduties, knock on wood, but I have read of problems.

Question to Lynden-Jeff, I tried moving my hubs from Auto to Lock the other day and one of em' takes a pair of channel locks to turn, it seems kinda corroded on the outside, is this leading to a problem, or do I just need to excerise them more ??

Thank You


----------



## 04f350powerv-xt (Nov 24, 2007)

so what would be better, add a spring to the front or put timbrens on? Why?


----------



## wkahler (Mar 15, 2008)

Hey got my Moogs installed on my 2001 and the Firestone Air Bags are going on this weekend. I have a 8' 2" V that is going to be doing the damage this year. I have replace all the seals and boots on the front end and one Hub so fare and the other one is coming! I have the same idea that i am going to try and fix it once so that is why i went with Moog and the Firestone air bags!


----------



## Plow Pilot 5442 (Nov 1, 2008)

I've got Firestone ride rite air bags on my 95 F350 and will soon have them on my 96 F250 and haven't had any trouble with front end problems. As far as hubs for the 4X4 I leave the hubs engaged all the time. I don't have to stop to engage the 4 wheel drive and it doesn't hurt the hubs. Been doing it for 10 yrs.


----------



## Chaos (Jan 27, 2005)

Eyesell;612041 said:


> I put Timbrens on my 2005 F250 Crew Cab 6' and all they seem to do is reduce sag, so your correct there.
> 
> My current 2007 F350 Crew 8' is a "shift on the fly" type just like yours, the 4 x 4 is vacuum controlled, if your stuck and your truck is in 2 wheel drive then you must manually "lock" your hubs, if you don't that is when it slams into 4 x 4. Reason is the vacuum system relies on the vehicle moving, all 4 tires to engage. The vacuum system is reliable, I have not had any issues on all 3 of my Superduties, knock on wood, but I have read of problems.
> 
> ...


Eyesell, your hubs need servicing. If you are going to replace them, go with the warn hubs. However, next time GREASE YOUR HUBS. Everyone makes the same mistake,so you're not alone. You can easily grease them yourself by taking them apart and applying a liberal amount of grease to the mechanism. This will prevent further problems.

Heck, even Ford doesn't grease them.


----------



## Eyesell (Nov 7, 2003)

Chaos, thanks for the info, think I'll take the truck in and get them replaced. Is there a way to take the Ford one's apart and grease those ??

Second question, does anyone know which WARN one's I should buy and do you think a Ford dealer would install those for me in place of the factory one's if I provided them.

Thanks again !!


----------



## bigmike1289 (Aug 25, 2008)

I would say get the premium hubs i got them on my 82 bronco and the engage every time and there easy to work on to and it doesnt take much to turn them


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

Take your blade off when not plowing, alot of people wear their front ends by driving around with their plow on waiting for snow. Our blades come off as soon as were done plowing and go on the night before and we have minimal front end issues. My 98 had the same Boss as you and I didn't spend 2k on the front end in the 10 years I owned it.


----------



## FIREDUDE26 (Jan 17, 2003)

Eyesell;631916 said:


> Chaos, thanks for the info, think I'll take the truck in and get them replaced. Is there a way to take the Ford one's apart and grease those ??
> 
> Second question, does anyone know which WARN one's I should buy and do you think a Ford dealer would install those for me in place of the factory one's if I provided them.
> 
> ...


----------



## Grass Master (Feb 17, 2008)

I have to agree with JD Dave, take you blade off when your not using it. As for your front axle adding a leaf to the pack or adding Timbrens will only help the sag. With the HEAVY diesel and nearly 900 pounds of plow hanging three feet in front of your axle the ball joints are being stressed beyond the parameters they were originally designed to handle.


----------



## cretebaby (Aug 23, 2008)

dont you love seeing these trucks driving around with plows on when it takes 20 seconds to take it off


----------



## Grampa Plow (Sep 1, 2008)

some plows don't come off that easy crete...and some of are old and can't bend down very well!


----------



## Gix1k4 (Mar 13, 2008)

Eyesell;631916 said:


> Chaos, thanks for the info, think I'll take the truck in and get them replaced. Is there a way to take the Ford one's apart and grease those ??
> 
> Second question, does anyone know which WARN one's I should buy and do you think a Ford dealer would install those for me in place of the factory one's if I provided them.
> 
> Thanks again !!


If you're at all good with tools, this is an easy job to do. The Ford hubs are only held in with a snap-ring, and usually come out pretty easily. I've done my balljoints myself and had the front end apart a few times. It's a pretty straightforward set-up.


----------



## DCSpecial (Nov 16, 2008)

I agree with removing the plow anytime that there isn't snow coming down or going to be coming down shortly to save wear and tear on the truck.



On the 99-04 trucks you can upgrade to the Warns as mentioned. Plug the vacuum line and lock the hubs and then switch between 4wd and 2wd while you are plowing.

As for the drag link ends, be sure to grease them everytime you change the oil. Same goes for the tie rod ends.

You could upgrade to the 6000lb leaf springs (x-codes) if you need something that won't sag as much and you'll also gain a little bit of height in the front end.
Timbrens work for the weight as well as would air bags.

If you start destroying unit bearings or outer shafts you can upgrade with either a Solid Axle Spyntec kit or a Dynatrac Free Spin kit. Very nice upgrades, but come with a $1900+ price tag.




The 05+ trucks have different locking hubs as mentioned. There currently isn't an aftermarket direct replacement that I'm aware of.
The only option I know of to put aftermarket locking hubs on a 05+ Super Duty is to get the Dynatrac Free Spin kit. This not only gives you the Warn Premium locking hubs but it also upgrades the outer axle shafts, gives you a heavy duty fixed spindle, new wheel hub and serviceable wheel bearings. Nice upgrade, but it's over $1900


On my 2007 F-350 with the snow plow package I swapped out the 6000lb coils in favor of the 7000lb coils. 
Around town during the year I would bottom out pretty often due to the speed limit and crown on certain intersections and dips in the roadway.

I also upgraded shocks since I think the stock shocks do work to well so I upgraded to Bilstein 5100s.

Also, on the 05+ trucks the location of the steering stabilizer is horrible for the geometry of the system so I removed it and tossed it in the trash and installed an Icon Vehicle Dynamics dual steering stabilizer setup.

I played around with the caster on the truck to give it more positive caster for better handling, but I'm a picky bastage with how I wanted the truck to drive. IMO, the 05+ Super Duty trucks drive a lot better with more positive caster than stock.


----------



## magnatrac (Dec 22, 2006)

My 07 350 had the right wheel bearing last feb at 19k and is in right now for a new axle shaft and seals on the left side. I am at 29k right now and they are considering the left wheel bearing also. I used to run a 810 on my 03 350 and had some issues wearing stuff out but nothing like this. I even switched to an 860sw over the 810 to save some weight on my 07. My coils have been replaced and I carry a pallet of salt in the back. I just found out about the Dynatrac kit this week and if I keep having issues after my warranty is up the $1900 will be well spent money. My truck was in and out of the shop last winter for a total of 20 days during plow season. It's starting to snow here now and my truck is again out of service. I would love to fix it and forget about it !!!


----------



## DCSpecial (Nov 16, 2008)

Yep, in the long run the Dynatrac Free Spin kit will save you money. I'll probably toss it on my 07 when the time comes as well.
Currently have 36,000 miles on the truck and run larger than stock tires and wheels.


Plus, I don't like that all the drag link ends and tie rod ends are sealed on the 05+ trucks.


----------



## Sweetpete (Jul 11, 2005)

MOOG ball joints. I just put some on this last spring (or summer, I can't remember) but they are awesome. Greasable, heavy duty, totally rad. As for the hubs, go with the Warns. They're the best on the market.


----------



## ducatirider944 (Feb 25, 2008)

Ford says that the hubs are unserviceable, that might be because they want to sell you another set at $350. Here is a link, they are easy to grease. Also, people that have problems with these hubs, usually Don't lock them in when plowing. I had an 01' superduty and an 04' superduty and never had a problem with my hubs, but I do 2 key things, keep them greased, and manually lock them in every time I plow.

http://guzzle.rbmicro.com/allube.html


----------



## Eyesell (Nov 7, 2003)

motorcyclerider, that's a very good link, thanks for attaching it. 

Only after I printed it did I realize that the hubs in those pictures are different than mine, I have a 07, think that those may be from the 03-05 era ?? not sure. Mine have small Allen Head blots going around the out side, do those have to be removed as well ??


----------



## Cooter24 (Nov 13, 2007)

Can you get the 7000# coil springs at the dealer? I a wanting to stiffen up and or level out the front of my 05 F-250 reg cab 6.0. It has the 6000# but with the factory raked stance and a 860 speedwing it sits too low int he front. The rear must be stiff enough cause with a pallet of ice melt it barely budges.


----------



## ducatirider944 (Feb 25, 2008)

Eyesell;639340 said:


> motorcyclerider, that's a very good link, thanks for attaching it.
> 
> Only after I printed it did I realize that the hubs in those pictures are different than mine, I have a 07, think that those may be from the 03-05 era ?? not sure. Mine have small Allen Head blots going around the out side, do those have to be removed as well ??


I don't know about the new hubs, 99-04' hubs on superduties are the same as the link


----------



## DCSpecial (Nov 16, 2008)

Cooter24;640231 said:


> Can you get the 7000# coil springs at the dealer? I a wanting to stiffen up and or level out the front of my 05 F-250 reg cab 6.0. It has the 6000# but with the factory raked stance and a 860 speedwing it sits too low int he front. The rear must be stiff enough cause with a pallet of ice melt it barely budges.


Yes.

Part number: 5C3Z-5310-AA

It'll raise the front 0.75-1.00" over the 6000lb coils, and of course handle the weight of the plow better.

You can also get a 1" coil spacer if additional height is needed or load assist air bags that sit inside the coils if you need to stiffen up the front more.


----------



## Cooter24 (Nov 13, 2007)

Are the new coils fairly easy to install? Also what are you using for 1" spacers? Something like the Truxxx kits, or something else. What did the 7000# springs come out of. Might be able to find a use set.


----------



## DCSpecial (Nov 16, 2008)

7000lb coils are used in 05+ F-450 and F-550 trucks (some may have the 6500lb coils).
I think I paid $54 each.


Yep, easy to install. Support the truck either on a 2 post lift or with stands, disconnect the front shocks and sway bar links, lower the axle and swap the coils. Raise the axle back up and connect the sway bar links and shocks.


I'm not using a spacer. But Icon Vehicle Dynamics does offer a 1" spacer that bolts under the coil spring.


----------



## Cooter24 (Nov 13, 2007)

Thanks. Ordered them this afternoon. Got a good deal at $48 each. Will wait to see how it sits before adding the spacers.


----------



## Eyesell (Nov 7, 2003)

Just an update for those fellow plowers that helped me out, I got my truck back for the dealer last week and they did install new front hubs for me under warranty. I figured I'd wait till they sh*t the bed one more time and I'll replace them with the WARN brand myself.

Thanks again for all the tips and suggestions.

Kind Regards


----------



## DCSpecial (Nov 16, 2008)

Eyesell,


Currently there aren't any aftermarket locking hubs available for the 05-09 Super Duty trucks.
As of earlier this year, Warn said they had no plans to make them any time soon. That may change if they see increased demand for them.
I was also pushing on Dynatrac to make their Dynaloc hubs for the 05+ trucks, but my contact there has since left so I'm not sure if they will pursue it either.


----------



## Eyesell (Nov 7, 2003)

Good to know, thanks. Man that color on your truck is perfect, what did you do to the rims, or was that how you bought them.


----------



## foggyjr5 (Nov 15, 2005)

*Coil Springs*

where did you guys get your 7000lbs coil springs from? I have an 05 F-350 (6.0) i would like to put some in? Nobody would happen to know what size is in there now, or how i can check to see what size is in there?


----------



## DCSpecial (Nov 16, 2008)

Eyesell;668505 said:


> Good to know, thanks. Man that color on your truck is perfect, what did you do to the rims, or was that how you bought them.


Rims were chrome, had my buddy paint them charcoal.
Thanks.



foggyjr5;668535 said:


> where did you guys get your 7000lbs coil springs from? I have an 05 F-350 (6.0) i would like to put some in? Nobody would happen to know what size is in there now, or how i can check to see what size is in there?


I bought mine at my local dealer:
Part number: 5C3Z-5310-AA

If you have the snow plow package you have 6000lb coils.
The 7000lb coils will sit approx 0.75" higher depending on how much use is on your 6000lb coils.

To know what coils you have, look at the sticker on the driver's side door jamb. Where it says "Front GAWR" that will tell you what springs you have.

7000lb coils only came from the factory on F-450 and F-550 trucks.


----------



## Doom & Gloom (Mar 2, 2008)

cretebaby;635214 said:


> dont you love seeing these trucks driving around with plows on when it takes 20 seconds to take it off


I think its just cause they are lazy or its not their truck and they don't care anyway! There are guy around here that leave them on year round.


----------



## Buckin' Around (Dec 1, 2008)

as for the hubs go, the hubs that fit the 99-04 superdutys are the same from 80-97 ford F350's and 87-97 for F250 with the TTB 50 independent front axle. so you can look up the warn applications for those. also ford ball joints typically last 30-50 K depending on how you use the truck, so if you want ford ball joints with grease fittings, order ball joints for a F450, there greasable, and they last a hell of a lot longer than the non-greasable. I have used moog before, ther dont last and they-re more expensive than oem ford, if you order them, make sure you get the nuts and snap rings, because they dont come with the ball joint, just my $.02


----------

